# Made the Decision to Move LA's



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi All

Well we were delivered the final straw that broke the camels back today and have decided to move to a different LA (all being well and they take us on).

We have been waiting since the 15th of July 2005 to go on a prep course.  We were told that it was originally likelyto be spring/summer of 2006.  I rang them up today as we had not heard anything for a while and I have just been told that in line with the new legislation we will now be invited for an information evening, but this is unlikely to take place until around Sept     After this we will then be invited to attend the prep groups probably around November   

So enough is enough I have called another LA and have filled in their form to send off.  They say that they are running prep courses in April and still have spaces and that they are looking at running one earlier than that to cope with the demand!

Unlike our current LA who keeps cancelling and putting things further and further back.  We have had problems from day one really.  Every time I ring they say, 'have you not received the letter we sent?' .......

So fingers crossed that the new LA will take us on and we can at last start to get somewhere.  I know that this is a waiting game and we are prepared to wait for our dream (it's been 10 years in the making already!!) but I do not think that we should wait unessecarily if we don't have to!

Rant over!!

T x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

All the best with the move.  it sounds like your current LA really are slow to get people approved.  Let's hope all goes well with the move.

magenta x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Milktray

I think you've made the right decision in changing LA's & I wish you lots of luck with your next stage of this journey.

I hope things move quicker for you and you get to be come a Mummy, sooner rather than later.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks both


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i too think you have made the right decision.  If it has taken them this long just to arrange the open evening then how long would you have to wait to be approved.  Good luck with the new LA.  Im sure your LA will kick themselves for losing out on people who will make wonderful parents.  Their loss, your gain!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, I swapped LAs and have never looked back.  The first one was useless but the second one is very good.  We don't regret our decision, although we had a long delay after we swapped as we had to be crb checked again for new LA and that took ages to come through.

All the best


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Good Luck to you, I probably would do the same in your postion. 

         

Jenny


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

It's really weird as it kind of feels like a weight has been lifted off us!!

i know it's early days yet, but the new LA just seems to have a more positive spin on things and they are doing their best for the prospective adopters, not moaning about staff shortages!

T x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Milktray,

we changed LA too, but not cos we were unhappy, becuase we moved cos of work. Our new LA were pretty speedy as we'd got the prep course and ahlf the home studt done, so from starting with them to going to panel was only 6 months. Having said they seem to have been sititng on their hands since then! 

I dug out this "performance table" i have in a file on my desk here at work. I can't for the life of me remember where I got it from....looks like I migth have downloaded it from somehwere. But it basically lists LA on their performance as measured by how the length of time it takes to find adoptive fmailies for children.

If you guys want me to have a look at where your LAs rank let me knw....although i think everyones experience is different, and if your happens to be low ranking I'm sure it doens't mean your assessment will not go smoothly.

xxruth


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ruth have sent you an IM, can you look mine up please!

We are considering changing to a private organisation if ours dont pull their finger out soon, they are very non comital and it is starting to annoy me some what!  

L xxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

T

Hope the move works in your favour and you can get on that prep course in April.

We started out with one LA but they kept cancelling the intro evenings and wouldn't let you proceed without attending one. The LA we went with didn't require this and we were seen within 3 weeks of making our initial enquiry, the rest as they say.......

Good luck

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Well we just had our first interview with the new LA and it went really well    We had the most wonderful man interview us - really caring and understanding (he adopted his daughters also).  He said that he would do everything in his power to get us on the April prep groups and if not we would be guaranteed one on the June one.

As a parting shot he said that any child/children would be very lucky to be placed with us and vice versa - got me all choked up!!

Just have to wait for the CRB checks to come back now.

T x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

T - thats fantastic news and he's right - your children will be so loved and wanted and lucky!!!


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Alex (AKA K!!)

Thanks again  

T x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Milktray said:


> Hi Alex (AKA K!!)
> 
> T x


Ah Hah!!! my secret is out!!


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

alex28 said:


> Milktray said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alex (AKA K!!)
> ...


Mine too  x


----------

